# Turtlewax new range (Perfect Finish) worth checking out?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I visited a local store a couple of days ago and noticed Turtlewax has launched a new range of products called Perfect Finish. Fancy bottles, at least compared to how Turtlewax packaging usually looks. They're divided into 3 categories, as shown in the image. There were a lot more products available than what's shown in the image however. Everything from tyre shine to wax and quick detailer.

Have anyone tried any of these products? Anything worth trying out? Or are they just the same old Turtlewax stuff in new better looking bottles?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If they are cheap then I say try them


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above, if they're cheap why not?


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just bought the wax yesterday from pound land, going to give it a go today hopefully (on my mams car) thought I couldn't go wrong really for £1 if it's rubbish it can be used for something else or the mothers car


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Packaging looks fantastic!  

For the prices I have seen it around at right now, it is worth a punt. Some turtle wax stuff is half decent!


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there any other places that have this available do people know? I might try it out!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pound shops as far as I know and possibly supermarkets?


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow what a bump. I made this thread almost a year ago.

And I still haven't gotten around to trying these products out.


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a look in the cheap shops for this stuff but no luck! Will have a look on amazon as I do fancy trying it


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got the polish from pound shop


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

super bump.... just seen this in a discount store

Its their Paste wax Perfect Finish in a smart tub

Any ideas if its any good? £3.99 for a paste wax sounds decent


At these prices, and realising all products arent as different as made out, may have to try a few more turtle wax products


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Turtle Wax Zip Wax is as cheap as chips, because it so long established and because there are always discounts to be had, especially good discounts on the 2.5l and 5l tubs often.

Put 100ml in a foam lance and you have thick foam (for a few mins) that actually cleans pretty well and leaves a nice shine (for a day or so !!). 

I bought 2x 2.5litres years back in a Halfords BOFOF deal and it is great for giving the car a quick blast on / rinse off touchless wash in the depths of winter to get the worst off. Its as good or better at touchless cleaning as some of the snow foams i have tried.

Blast it a second time and run a wash mitt gently over the car and you have a good clean in winter, with little chance of marring or scratching.

I think it gets underrated because of the brand, but its a thick and slick soap that really foams up well and is super cheap.

.... I'll get me coat ... :lol::lol:


----------

